# Radical Wolf control proposed by FEDs!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*More wolf issues*

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=12300349
I always get a kick out of the moronic responses from the bunny riders.
I hope the states can re-gain their hunting seasons this fall.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Check out this article,,
Since wolves have been put back on the endangered list, and this years hunts
have been put on hold, The Feds managing wolf packs have proposed some
CRAZY stuff! They obviously know how big the problem is when their talking
about "gassing pups in their dens" and "sterilizing adults" ,"shooting from aircraft".
Here's the link,

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39017137/ns ... nvironment


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Things may be starting to look up for the wildlife in the west.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Biology officials say that in order to maintain a BALANCE where wolves are a part of the eco-system you need to kill 60% annually. Yes! 60%! They have a very high birth rate and no natural enemies. Hunting alone will not get it done, even with unlimited permits. The government MUST do management by other means. Helicopter round ups are the preferred way. In many cases the whole pack needs to be eliminated to curb the depredation of the elk moose and deer herds. Not to mention livestock...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yep, you hit it right on the nose T-O-B! It will be interesting to see the repercussions of the pro-wolf side...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This part here:


goofy elk said:


> sterilizing adults


Reminded me of this story:


> A few years ago, some folks from the Humane Society and the U.S. Forest Service were at a farm meeting presenting an alternative to Wyoming sheep producers for controlling the coyote population. It seems that after several years of the farmers using the tried and true methods of shooting and/or trapping the predator, the animal rights folks had a "more humane" solution.
> 
> What they proposed was for the coyotes to be captured alive, the males castrated and let loose again and the population would be controlled.
> 
> All of the shepherds at the meeting thought about this amazing idea for a couple of minutes. Finally, an old boy in the back stood up, tipped his hat back and said, "Son, I don't think you understand the problem. Those coyotes ain't screwin' our sheep - they're eatin' 'em."


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Sterlizing wolves??? Oh yea.. thats gonna work! :roll: Id be more in favor of gasing and helicopter control methods. Still, Its good to see that options are being looked at to control these predators. Perhaps there is hope after all.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If it does happen it will happen underhandedly, behind the scenes, and very quietly with NO press. Just like how the feds do most their dirty work. I can't wait! :twisted:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: More wolf issues*

I swear lunkerhunter2, when I start reading the responses from the "bunny riders" I don't know whether to just keep shaking my head in disbelief, laugh or cry that our education system is so broken! Are these real people making those statements or people just going off???? Are they really that ignorant?? Yeah, I guess they are...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: More wolf issues*



stillhunterman said:


> I swear lunkerhunter2, when I start reading the responses from the "bunny riders" I don't know whether to just keep shaking my head in disbelief, laugh or cry that our education system is so broken! Are these real people making those statements or people just going off???? Are they really that ignorant?? Yeah, I guess they are...


Yep, they are real as can be. There is now over 180 responses to that article. One idiot even said "wolves don't have grocery stores" to get their food. Good schit! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lunatic fringe.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Hunting, gassing, aerial shooting, wow! What the he!! ever happened to the old traditional methods of leg hold trapping which have been the widest used method of wolf control for decades. If you want to cull the wolf populations enlist the help of trappers and let the ADC loose with cyanide and beaver caster expulsion sets. The side benefit may be a few less feral dogs and coyotes. However, I think this should be concentrated in the northern region of our state and control areas should be listed and posted so that houndsmen don’t inadvertently have dog kills in control areas.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I just got back from Moose hunting in the Selway-Bitterroot wilderness. Saw 3 wolves, a few elk, a couple ****** does, a small wolf kill ****** buck, and a few moose but nothing to hang a once in a lifetime tag on yet. The game warden in the area told me they we're going to kill a bunch of wolves in the area this winter by helicopter. He also told me if they were able to sell wolf tags that they would not be shooting them by helicopter this winter and IF&G personal shooting wolves by helicopter is a lot more effective then a bunch of Yahoos running around with wolf tags in their pockets. So maybe the no wolf hunting is a good thing for now.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I think putting a $bounty$ on them would work but.... Oh yeah that's right our gov is broke but still has money to give to jimbo sitting on his porch collecting checks!!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Just read the article and the comments.....WOW!! I'm starting to feel like as hunters we are like the Men In Black. These people obviously can't handle the reality's of nature and maybe keeping them in the dark is best for everyone. Now if I can just get a hold of one of those memory erasing deals we'd make some real progress.


----------

